# Troops coming Home Delays!!



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Found out yesterday, my daughter will be flying home the way she went over, theu Russia's---Krygenistan (sp.), to Ireland and to the U.S.'s East Coast. Their are many troops stuck/being delayed due to the backup of planes/ lack of planes because of that volcanoe that blew in Iceland. The ripple affect is still w/ us. Danielle said they were still looking to lv. May 14th from AFG, but MAY be delayed due to the above. That may be 2/3 days!! We'll see. We're just glad shes heading home.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like it will Sunday afternoon before shes touches U.S. soil. Dani phoned and said that they are running about 12 hours behind on scheduled flights out of Krygenistan. They are getting the troops that have been tied up there for a while...out first. Makes sense. Shes out of harms way tho. The ole' volcanoe dust stopped flights out. mother is in Ft. Bragg w/ the girls...sight seeing and visiting the "Lemmon Yard". Troops going overseas have things up for sale and sometimes ya get GREAT buys. Cars, trucks, boats, RV's, trls........hummmmm!!!


----------

